# εξτραβαγκάντσα



## tuna (Nov 13, 2009)

Θα σας ξένιζε η χρήση αυτής της λέξης (με την έννοια του μελοδράματος, του θεατρινισμού) μέσα σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Αν κρίνει κανείς από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, δεν τη χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά μόνο με την αγγλική σημασία του υπερθεάματος, αλλά και με την ιταλική, του υπερβολικού (ας μην το περιορίσω το «υπερβολικό» — όλα που έχουν μια δόση υπερβολής φαίνεται ότι μπορούν να περιγραφούν σαν «εξτραβαγκάντσες»).

Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου, γιατί θα πρέπει να γνωρίζω περισσότερα σε σχέση και με το κείμενο και με το ύφος. Ίσως όμως έχεις καλύτερες αποδόσεις στη φαρέτρα που κρύβεται στην πλάτη σου.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Δεν θα με ξένιζε προσωπικά. Όχι. 

Δώσε μας συγκείμενο, όμως για να σου πούμε καλύτερα. 


@νίκελ: Ξανάρχισες το τσιγάρο ή το έκοψες δια παντός και αποφάσισες να αλλάξεις λουκ;


----------



## tuna (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ίσως όμως έχεις καλύτερες αποδόσεις στη φαρέτρα που κρύβεται στην πλάτη σου.



Thanks για το έμμεσο κομπλιμέντο, nickel! Ναι, σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου άρεσε αυτή η εξτραβαγκάντσα.
Το κείμενο μιλάει για μια ...εξτραβαγκάντσα οδύνης (για ένα ξαφνικό/υπερβολικό/αδιανόητο και αξιογέλαστο μαζί ξέσπασμα ψυχικού πόνου).


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Κατάλαβα, είναι ένα εκρηκτικό ξεχείλισμα οδύνης, που θυμίζει χολιγουντιανό σπάσιμο φράγματος, που έρχονται τα νερά και παρασύρουν ό,τι υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει στο διάβα τους. Οπότε μόνο μια «εξτραβαγκάντσα», με όλα μαζί μέσα, αγγλική extravaganza και ιταλική μαζί, με τις πολλές συλλαβές και τα «ξτρ» και τα «ντσ», μπορεί να αποδώσει σωστά όλα αυτά.

@αζιμούθιε: Έδωσε αναφορά εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Κάτι σε συμπούρμπουλο δηλαδή, αλλά στο πιο ποιοτικό του; :)


----------

